# Lodge Dutch Oven cooking



## cook1536 (Dec 27, 2007)

Is there alot of good recipes here for dutch oven cooking? I bought a Lodge Dutch oven about a year ago with big ideas of cooking in it but have yet to use it. Another thing the wife told me I was nuts for. But after seeing a few posts here about Lodge cast iron I figured there is probably alot of ideas here.


----------



## camp_cookie (Dec 27, 2007)

Do you have a camp oven or a Dutch oven?  A camp oven has the legs and the rimmed lid to allow for cooking with charcoal.  Also, what size is your oven?


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 27, 2007)

I have 2 dutch ovens... i think they are 5 and 7 qt.... i use the 5 qt to do my beans in... on top of the wood stove in the Busted Luck Hangout... got the bigger one for Christmas! gonna do some deer chili in it... look forward to this threads results....


----------



## cook1536 (Dec 27, 2007)

I have the 8 qt. Lewis and Clark commemerative oven i purchased from Bass Pro. I posted a pic below.


----------



## bigal (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm in the same boat as you Cook.  I have a 12" camp and am not quite sure what I'll do w/it, got it for Christmas.  

I figure I'll do beans, chili, and probably desserts(let wife do those, I hate desserts).  

Glad you posted this as my mind is blank on what to do w/it.

Is it good to put in smoker?  Just use charcoal on ground?  Dig hole?


----------



## cook1536 (Dec 27, 2007)

I am thinking of investing in the Dutch Oven Table. You can get them through Cabelas. I think that would be a good way to cook with them. I have the Lodge Dutch Oven cooking video and have watched it, but that was when I first got it. I guess I need to watch it again, they have a few good recipes there, but still leery about using mine.


----------



## bigal (Dec 27, 2007)

I've seen those w/taller sides to protect from the wind.  I figured I'd use mine in my "smoke room"(old chicken house).  

I read through the recipe book and didn't really see anything "good", did see how to do ribs and chicken..........so I threw the book away!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 (joke)

Sounds like quite a few got a dutch/camp oven here lately.  We'll have to learn together, better to go down w/someone else than alone 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## bubba t (Dec 27, 2007)

...Hey Guys!...
...CONGRATULATIONS on your new toys!!
   Don't let that 'black pot' scare you.... you can adapt your favorite recipes that you cook in mothers kitchen or on the grill and make them come out just fine...
...I can help you...


----------



## sporty (Dec 27, 2007)

I thought I had a pic with the contents but I guess not. Start with something simple to get the feel for how it works. This had a beef roast that i seared then slow cooked. Added taters and carrots after a while. It came out better than I expected - very tender and juicy.







Obviously this wasn't last week here in Oh. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Jeff


----------



## gofish (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey Kool-Aid,

Whats for dinner tonight? OK, that can be cooked in the D.O.!
Just like Bubba T said .... anything you cook in the kitchen can be done in the black pot. I have done pot roast & veggies with coals on the ground, cooked chowder on the stove top, desserts in the oven and at the campsite fire pit, used my big one to keep baked taters warm after cooking them in the coals while steaks cooked. Bacon!, well lots more stuff that I'm sure no one wants to hear about
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .

There are some good D.O. downloadable cook books/recipes if you google 'dutch oven recipes'. Its addictive.  Experiment & I KNOW YOU'LL HAVE FUN WITH IT.

(here is  the cover off my "big one" keeping taters warm, the same night we did peach cobler with direct coals)


----------



## camp_cookie (Dec 27, 2007)

There are quite a few web pages with good info on how to cook with them.  Some very good info has been posted on this forum.

A few links to get you started:

http://papadutch.home.comcast.net/~papadutch/

http://www.aussiecampovencook.com/charcoalheatchart.htm

----
The main reason I bought the camp ovens is that I wanted to be able to cook taters and other sides outside while grilling and smoking so as not to take up room in my grill/smoker.  They do well for soups and stews as well as roast.  You can do pretty much anything with them, and I enjoy cooking with the coals and "fussing" over my cook rather than just putting it in the oven and letting it go.


----------



## bluegillman (Dec 28, 2007)

I just got up from supper and thought I would share the meal with you.  Some of you may have tried this, but it is one of our favorites in the fall when we go camping.  Today it was snow, rain and freezing rain and in the lower 30's.  Not a good day for smoking or dutch oven cooking!!!  I had a big pot of venison chili I had just made and a pot of fresh greens I had just cooked.  I took the chili and put about an inch of it in my small dutch oven and put it in the oven with the lid on at 375 until it was bubbling  I then made up some corn bread mix and poured on the chili, put the lid back on and baked until the cornbread was done.  We served it on a plate with sourcream and chedder cheese on top.  I had greens on the side with lots of pepper sauce.  It was an excellent meal. Give it a try!!


----------



## goat (Dec 28, 2007)

Don't be intimidated by those iron pots.  With a little practice, you will enjoy many good meals from them.


----------



## allen (Dec 29, 2007)

TIPS ON COOKING TECHNIQUES 
Enough about the oven and on to what you can do with it! 
ROASTING: The heat source should come from the top and bottom equally. Coals should be placed under the oven and on the lid at a 1 to 1 ratio. 
BAKING: Usually done with more heat from the top than from the bottom. Coals should be placed under the oven and on the lid at a 1 to 3 ratio, having more on the lid. 
FRYING, BOILING ETC: All of the heat should come from the bottom. Coals will be placed under the oven only. 
STEWING, SIMMERING: Almost all heat will be from the bottom. Place the coals under and on the oven at a 4 to 1 ratio with more underneath than on the lid. THE LID!: The lid can be placed on the fire or stove upside down and used as a skillet or griddle. Using the lid in this fasion, you can make virtually error free pancakes and eggs that don't run all over. This is because most lids are shaped like a very shallow bowl so things naturally stay in the center, even if the lid is not level!


----------



## allen (Dec 29, 2007)

Try this siteUSSSP: *Cooking* - *Dutch Oven Cooking*


----------



## peculiarmike (Dec 29, 2007)

This may help a bit - dig around in this site -

How many coals to use on Dutch ovens - 

http://www.campchef.com/articles/23/...tch+Ovens.html

Check it out.


----------



## peculiarmike (Dec 29, 2007)

Here's a recipe to try, I've had this and it is GOOD. Make sure to have some vanilla ice cream on hand.    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






*Easy Peach Dump Cobbler*

Dutch Oven Recipe

2 (30 oz.) cans sliced peaches; drained 1 can Sprite or 7Up 
1 yellow cake mix; dry   ice cream of your choice 

Into a 12" Dutch oven add peaches and spread out. Pour cake mix over peaches then pour the soda over the cake mix. Stir to mix completely. Place lid on oven. Bake for 45 minutes to an hour using 12 briquettes top and 12 briquettes bottom. Rotate oven and lid every 15 minutes.

Variation: Use the whole can of peaches, juice included, and stir in 1/3 cup of instant tapioca. As the cobbler cooks the tapioca will absorb the juices and make a nice bubbly cobbler.

Serve warm with ice cream.

Serves: 8-10


----------



## bubba t (Dec 29, 2007)

...hmmmph...
I will might possibly go along with these tables ONLY IF you are talking laboratory condtions...
...my experience has taught me different.
Sorry about the monkey wrench..


----------



## peculiarmike (Dec 29, 2007)

If you have something different that works share it. We are all pretty new to DO cooking, for the most part.


----------



## stan41 (Dec 29, 2007)

IRON SKILLET POTATOES
1/4 cup bacon fat
4 cups thinly sliced raw potatoes
1 medium onion, thinly sliced
1 tsp. salt
1/8 tsp. black pepper
1/2 tsp. leaf sage
1 tsp. chopped parsley
Heat bacon fat in skillet over low heat; add potatoes, onion and seasonings. 
Cover and cook about 15 minutes. Turn potatoes and cover. 
Continue cooking 15 minutes or until potatoes are tender. 
Serves 6.


----------



## bubba t (Dec 29, 2007)

...Nice recipe Mike!!..
...It is one of my favorites too...a real crowd pleaser!!...One thing I do...if the food sheriff isn't hovering around, is add nutmeg and cinnamon to the top of the cobbler just before setting the lid...I seems to add the 'touch' it needs to really go well with the vanilla ice cream...
... As for DO's I could go on for a long time...but I won't.
...I do have a tip though for cobblers in your black pot...line the DO with PARCHMENT PAPER before you start loading in your goodies...It makes it a whole lot easier to clean.


----------



## ozark rt (Dec 29, 2007)

I've been cooking with DO's for many years and you would have thought this simple and easy little trick would have crossed my mind at least once. I guess that just shows which of the 2, my mind or the tip, is simpler.


----------



## cook1536 (Dec 30, 2007)

WOW, I haven't checked this post for a few days and the response has been amazing. It still blows me away that so many people jump at the chance to help out a fellow cooker, especially a newbie. Thanks again guys for the recipes, tips, and links.


----------



## cook1536 (Dec 30, 2007)

What is your suggestion or what do you use.


----------



## bubba t (Dec 30, 2007)

...On the subject of briquet fired DO's ...I posted some info in the 'Special cooking tip' section of this folder...
...I would link to it, but my kids are still asleep...and I haven't figured that out yet!!


----------



## Dutch (Dec 31, 2007)

The International Dutch Oven Society has a website that has a recipe section. Check out www.idos.com . They are in the process of revamping the site so drop by and check them out.


----------



## kookie (Dec 31, 2007)

Welcome to the site. I have never cooked in a d.o. But I have had food from one and it was good. I love peach cobble from a d.o. on an campfire.

Kookie


----------



## Dutch (Dec 31, 2007)

Well, thanks for the welcome Kookie, but I've been on the SMF site at least a couple of times.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have you thought about getting a d.o.? A 12 in. regular oven is a nice all around oven but if you're looking to do breads, go with a 12 in. deep as the extra head space will come in handy.

My d.o's are a mixed bag of Lodge, Camp Chef, a couple of decent Chinese knock offs and a Century and the sizes run from a 5 in. up to a 14 in. 

An inexpensive way to get into d.o. cooking is to start with a Camp Chef they are a lot less spendy than Lodge but are still well made. If you get bit by the castironitis bug you can always move up to the Lodge.


----------



## bubba t (Dec 31, 2007)

...I'll back ya on the Camp Chef DO's  Dutch...they are a good product...


----------



## camp_cookie (Dec 31, 2007)

Are Camp Chef ovens domestically produced?  If not, which I think is the case, why not go ahead a plunk down the few extra bucks to get an American made product?


----------



## packplantpath (Jan 1, 2008)

Check out this website.  http://www.millennium-ark.net/News_F...O.Cookbook.pdf

I've used some of them when in scouts earlier, but can't remember which ones.  They were all good.  It also has some good how-to's.

One hint.  When piling coals on the lid, be very careful not to get ash in the food.  Same rule as with the smoker, don't open it often.  When you do, get all the large ash off, then blow around the crack to get small stuff out.  Next, i use a handfull of green pine straw to "sweep" the lid crack.  No ash ever gets in.  This is more important if like me you were not using a "camp" version with the lip on top.  I was using a standard one and the ash is a bigger problem with those.


----------



## bubba t (Jan 1, 2008)

...in my part of the woods it is about double... camp c vs. lodge...both are excellent products IMHO...


----------



## Dutch (Jan 1, 2008)

Bear, Camp Chef ovens are produced overseas but their quality control on the product is excellent. 

But like I mentioned to Kookie, Camp Chefs are great as a starter oven if you can't afford the extra cash for a Lodge.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 1, 2008)

packplantpath;138074 said:
			
		

> Check out this website. http://www.millennium-ark.net/News_F...O.Cookbook.pdf
> 
> I've used some of them when in scouts earlier, but can't remember which ones. They were all good. It also has some good how-to's.
> 
> ...


----------



## camp_cookie (Jan 1, 2008)

Is it worth the cost of buying a less expensive product and risk seeing another company forced by economics to move its production overseas?  I'd rather buy something made in South Pittsburgh, TN, than "save" a little on something made in South Bejing, China.

I'm not trying to stir up anything, but it is an issue that should be addressed.


----------

